# Hey Mountainbuzz! CKS Rental Center is now open in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi everyone. we are just getting setup, but we are here at our new location in Boulder. we have some sweet rafts for rent including 2 16 footers on trailers, one of which is rigged for fishing. We also have two 13 foot rafts with fully decked out fishing frames for rent as well. They come on a trailer ready to fish. Since the water is low, it's a great year for float fishing. The poudre, the colorado, blue, san juan, roaring fork, etc should all be great for fishing this year. 

Also Stand up Paddle boards, Kayaks, and canoes are here for rent and for sale. 

NEW LOCATION: 
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
open 10-6 every day until september 15th. 


Nick


----------

